

Zen Coding: A Speedy Way To Write HTML/CSS Code - Janteh
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/11/21/zen-coding-a-new-way-to-write-html-code/

======
jpcx01
Pretty slick. Wish it worked better in TextMate though. I'll keep this in my
toolbox, but for now I think it's better to think outside the box with
something like HAML which can capture these shortcuts in your actual code, so
its easier to traverse. HTML has a ton of useless information, seems better to
strip all that out and only focus on the underlying content and structure.

~~~
liamk
I agree. Both HAML and SASS are a great way of getting rid of all the useless
information.

------
tyrmored
It looks clever, but I don't think I'd use it. I don't really want another
layer of abstraction between my keyboard and my HTML -- I'd sooner write it
directly, closing tags and all.

------
MOdMac
Here's a similar project supporting the same syntax written in python that
woks in vim.

<http://github.com/rstacruz/sparkup>

